# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  آموزش delphi prism (فارسی)

## elena

جایی میشه آموزش delphi prismبه زبان فارسی روگیر آورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

راستش من تا حالا ندیدم. آموزشهایی به زبان انگلیسی داره که قبلاً معرفی کرده بودم.

----------

